# E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?



## stefansdl (13. November 2009)

Hallo...ich habe mit mir einen kleinen E-Motor gekauft mit 1100kg Schubkraft(54lbs) 

Mein Frage: Wie lange(Angabe bitte in Stunden) kann ich mit einer Energiestation fahren die eine Akkuleistung von 17Ah hat.Und wie lange hält eine Autobatterie mit 80Ah?Wir gehen von einer sparsamen Fahrt aus!?

Gruß


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Moin,
die Schubkraft ist für die Berechnung unwichtig... 

Gib mal an, wieviel Leistung der Motor in seinen einstellbaren Fahrstufen aufnimmt (Watt), bei stufenloser regelung bitte die minimale und maximale Wattzahl.

Normale Autobatterien sind übrigens STARTERbatterien und nicht für den Dauergebrauch ausgelegt.


----------



## stefansdl (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

5 Schaltstufen vor- und 2 rückwärts​ Leistung/Schub (W/kp): bis 215 Watt/ 15,40 kp Schub​ 12 Volt Anschluß​


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

P=Leistung in Watt
U=Spannung
I=Strom

P/U=I     also 215/12=17,91Ampere

Also kannst mit 17Ah ne knappe Stunde fahren mit 80Ah also knapp 4 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Frag mich grad ob da die Beladung des Boot´s nich och noch ne Rolle spielt .... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Solnage die Wattzahl und die Spannung gleich bleibt, ist das völlig egal, ist ne einfache Berechnung.
Das Boot wird höchstens langsamer


----------



## Baraccus (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Nö, is doch egal ob er 1kg oder ne Tonne mit 215 Watt zu schieben versucht... beides geht gleich lange... (nur nich gleich weit  )

_edit:_ ups zu langsam


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Ahja Okay...


----------



## drehteufel (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> 5 Schaltstufen vor- und 2 rückwärts
> 
> 
> Leistung/Schub (W/kp): bis 215 Watt/ 15,40 kp Schub
> ...


 
Hmm, 15,4kp Schub sind aber auch keine 54lbs, sondern irgendwas über 30lbs, oder? Sind die 15,40kp die höchste Angabe?


----------



## antonio (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> P=Leistung in Watt
> U=Spannung
> I=Strom
> 
> ...



ist aber nur theoretisch möglich.
die batterien fangen schon vorher an zu schwächeln
und werden tiefenentladen.
wenn der motor noch ne batterieüberwachungsschaltung integriert hat ist auch vorher schluß.

antonio


----------



## Merlin (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Das sind doch alles theoretische Werte..
Es kommt auf 1000 Dinge an..
-wie schwer ist das Boot
-wieviele Leute fahren mit
-der Wind 
-die Strömung
-wieviel und wie schnell fahre ich an einem Stück
-die Qualität der Batterie ( evt. Gel Batterie)   usw.
der hilft nur ausprobieren..


----------



## antonio (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles theoretische Werte..
> Es kommt auf 1000 Dinge an..
> -wie schwer ist das Boot
> -wieviele Leute fahren mit
> ...



wind leute usw. kannst du vernachlässigen.
entscheidend ist wieviel ampere der motor zieht und wie leistungsstark die batterie ist.
der zeitraum wie lange die batterie hält ist der gleiche egal wie schwer das boot ist oder ob der wind von vorn oder hinten kommt.
nur die strecke ändert sich.

antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



antonio schrieb:


> wind leute usw. kannst du vernachlässigen.
> entscheidend ist wieviel ampere der motor zieht und wie leistungsstark die batterie ist.
> der zeitraum wie lange die batterie hält ist der gleiche egal wie schwer das boot ist oder ob der wind von vorn oder hinten kommt.
> nur die strecke ändert sich.
> ...



Ganz genau, alles vernachlässigbar.
Und zu Deinem anderen Post, klar wird es weniger sein weil die Batterie tiefentladen wird usw.
Deswegen auch mein Einwand ganz zu Anfang zur Autobatterie, die macht man mit Dauerbetrieb nämlich gänzlich zunichte, weil es eben eine STARTERbatterie ist, der Name sagt fast alles 

Selbstredend ist meine Rechnung nur Theorie, ganz grob kannst von der theoretisch errechneten Laufzeit 1/3 abziehen, das ist jetzt keine Theorie sondern praktische Erfahrung #h


----------



## antonio (13. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ganz genau, alles vernachlässigbar.
> Und zu Deinem anderen Post, klar wird es weniger sein weil die Batterie tiefentladen wird usw.
> Deswegen auch mein Einwand ganz zu Anfang zur Autobatterie, die macht man mit Dauerbetrieb nämlich gänzlich zunichte, weil es eben eine STARTERbatterie ist, der Name sagt fast alles
> 
> Selbstredend ist meine Rechnung nur Theorie, ganz grob kannst von der theoretisch errechneten Laufzeit 1/3 abziehen, das ist jetzt keine Theorie sondern praktische Erfahrung #h



#6#6#6

antonio#h


----------



## stefansdl (14. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

Und welche preisgünstige Lösung könnt ihr Vorschlagen?...17Ah sind also eindeutig zu wenig und eine Starterbatterie bringt es auch nicht auf dauer...was nutze ich nun?...ich will keine 100€ für eine Batterie ausgeben;+;+;+;+


----------



## antonio (14. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

dann guck mal was der motor in den niedrigeren stufen verbraucht und hol dir ne entsprechende batterie.
hier gibts immer mal was günstiges

http://shop.ebay.de/rpower-shop/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

antonio


----------



## Striker1982 (14. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Und welche preisgünstige Lösung könnt ihr Vorschlagen?...17Ah sind also eindeutig zu wenig und eine Starterbatterie bringt es auch nicht auf dauer...was nutze ich nun?...ich will keine 100€ für eine Batterie ausgeben;+;+;+;+


ja was willst den darauf hören? 
Entweder kaufst dir en gescheiten Akku oder 2 Ruder  und bei nem Akku kannst schaun ob bei Egay welche aus einer USV bekommst die sind meist recht günstig und gut in schuss


----------



## antonio (14. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*

ein usv akku hat aber in der regel nicht die entsprechende kapazität für diesen motor.

antonio


----------



## Striker1982 (14. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



antonio schrieb:


> ein usv akku hat aber in der regel nicht die entsprechende kapazität für diesen motor.
> 
> antonio




sorry aber das ist schmarn  
hast dir schon mal die usv von einem Kraftwerk angeschaut da sind 200Ah nix  
und die Akkus leisten auch das was drauf steht. 
Klar einer aus ner USV vom PC is da nicht der Knaller


----------



## antonio (14. November 2009)

*AW: E-Motor...Frage: Wie lange kann ich mit einer Energiestation von 17Ah fahren?*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> sorry aber das ist schmarn
> hast dir schon mal die usv von einem Kraftwerk angeschaut da sind 200Ah nix
> und die Akkus leisten auch das was drauf steht.
> Klar einer aus ner USV vom PC is da nicht der Knaller



is ja richtig, deswegen schrieb ich in der regel.
und die akkus die du meinst gibts in der regel bei der bucht nicht.

antonio


----------

